# Chanelling My Inner Shopper



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

So I had one of the top 10 worst days I have had in 28 years of teaching yesterday and came home to an empty house as the wife and both boys were off doing what they do. So I decided to go ahead and order a few things I would need when the Model 3 gets here...

Wall Charger w/24 foot cable
Floor Mat for the Frunk
Floor Mat for the Trunk
2 USB-C cables for our phones
J-1772 Adapter
Matching Tesla jackets for my wife and I

I am beginning to understand better about this "shopping therapy" my wife keeps talking about. I feel much better! LOL!

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## rsbell (Jul 8, 2016)

Uh, ok. 

Anyway, as the shopper in my family, I’ve ordered the same as you sans the jackets. This is SoCal, so jackets are optional.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> J-1772 Adapter


curious why you would need the extra J1772 adaptor?

Hope today works out to be a much better day for you


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

rsbell said:


> Uh, ok.
> 
> Anyway, as the shopper in my family, I've ordered the same as you sans the jackets. This is SoCal, so jackets are optional.


Have you installed the wall charger yet? If so, what were you able to find in the way of cost for installation?

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> curious why you would need the extra J1772 adaptor?
> 
> Hope today works out to be a much better day for you


Many of the public chargers around here are J-1772. Not that I'll really need it much, if at all. Hey, I was on a shopping roll! LOL!

Dan


----------



## rsbell (Jul 8, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Have you installed the wall charger yet? If so, what were you able to find in the way of cost for installation?
> 
> Dan


Will be delivered today. It will be replacing a charger I currently use for our i3, so it'll be a quick and easy bolt on affair.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Many of the public chargers around here are J-1772. Not that I'll really need it much, if at all. Hey, I was on a shopping roll! LOL!
> 
> Dan


my point was this would be AN EXTRA. the UMC kit comes with one.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> my point was this would be AN EXTRA. the UMC kit comes with one.


Seriously?

Damn...anyone need a J1772 adapter? Time to see if I can change my order I guess. Can't believe I missed that. Thanks for the heads up.

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

rsbell said:


> Will be delivered today. It will be replacing a charger I currently use for our i3, so it'll be a quick and easy bolt on affair.


Well you're no help. LOL!

Good luck with it.

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

OK, so can anyone tell this idiot if you can and how to change an order with Tesla once it has been placed? I have never ordered anything from them (other than my Model 3 reservation) and I don't see anything on the website or the confirmation email about it.

Early stages of Alzheimer's, I swear. smh

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Damn...anyone need a J1772 adapter? Time to see if I can change my order I guess. Can't believe I missed that. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Dan


try this email: 
Email us at [email protected]. Customer support hours are 9:00am - 5:00pm PST, Monday - Friday.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> try this email:
> Email us at [email protected]. Customer support hours are 9:00am - 5:00pm PST, Monday - Friday.


Awesome, thanks Melinda!

Dan


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> So I had one of the top 10 worst days I have had in 28 years of teaching yesterday and came home to an empty house as the wife and both boys were off doing what they do. So I decided to go ahead and order a few things I would need when the Model 3 gets here...
> 
> Wall Charger w/24 foot cable
> Floor Mat for the Frunk
> ...


Ha! That's funny! The only shopping I've done so far is for a 14-30 adapter...I'll use it until I upgrade to a 14-50 setup. I currently have a Clipper Creek 14-30 EVSE (charging the i3) so I can use that as a backup for travelling using the J1772 adapter.


----------

